
34m asteroid passed us on Saturday night just hours after being detected - yread
http://earthsky.org/space/asteroid-2016-qa2-august-27-28-2016
======
yread
That's similar in size as the Tunguska meteor - 10 - 30 megatons of TNT.

Cool gif of it flying by:

[http://www.virtualtelescope.net/2016qa2_28aug2016.gif](http://www.virtualtelescope.net/2016qa2_28aug2016.gif)

